# RIP QT Poco Streke



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

QT Poco Streke died on April 2nd. If you were a fan, there is a petition going to get him into the Hall of Fame. Go here to sign: http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/request-to-apha-to-induct-qt-poco-streke-into-the-hall-of-fame-in-2015.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

